

Show HN: Weekend product coding: Varnish cPanel Plugin - jjoe

Hi Folks,<p>If you're a HN regular, I'm afraid this is not your typical "Show HN" entry. It's a software product just not the kind you're accustomed to here. So bear that in mind.<p>The product is a cPanel plugin written so that anyone could install and manage Varnish from cPanel WHM (vendor: http://www.cpanel.net). From a business plan p.o.v, the goal is to create a new revenue stream to complement our already established fully managed VPS and dedicated server business.<p>The product has one landing page: http://www.unixy.net/varnish<p>I'm hoping to get feedback on just about anything and everything regarding this product including the presentation. I promise to gather as much data as possible and present the numbers within a few months.<p>Facts:<p>1) Early beta<p>2) Licensing code piece still being worked on<p>3) All signups will be processed next week<p>Cheers!
======
jjoe
Clickable: <http://www.unixy.net/varnish>

